# Lawrenceville, GA: ID 4160, 5-6 mo male



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

My Internal ID Number is 4160 
I am a male Pen 197/198 - German Shepherd Mix
The shelter thinks I am about a baby
I will be available for adoption starting on 06/22/09
FOUND AS STRAYBREED SIZE: Large sweet playful and active.

http://www.gwinnettcounty.com/cgi-bin/gw..._UseBVCookie=no

Adoption fee $100 (says both adopt/vet fee included; $50 for seniors)

Please come visit any of the animals listed below at Animal Welfare and Enforcement Center which is located at 884 Winder Highway in Lawrenceville. All animals will be spayed or neutered before the adoption is complete.

Office Hours: 
Sunday and Monday Closed 
Tuesday and Thursday 10:00am - 4:00pm 
Wednesday and Friday 10:00am - 4:00pm 
Saturday 10:00am - 4:00pm 

Kennel Hours: 
Sunday and Monday Closed 
Tuesday and Thursday 10:00am - 4:00pm 
Wednesday and Friday 10:00am - 4:00pm 
Saturday 10:00am - 4:00pm 

Adoption/Reclaim Hours: 
Sunday and Monday Closed 
Tuesday and Thursday 10:00am - 3:30pm 
Wednesday and Friday 10:00am - 3:30pm 
Saturday 10:00am - 3:30pm


----------



## aspatter (Mar 8, 2005)

Are you thinking he could ride with Brandi aka Sleeping Beauty?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Bump for this baby.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ASPAre you thinking he could ride with Brandi aka Sleeping Beauty?


He doesn't have any holds on him. If he doesn't get adopted tomorrow Carla will let me know on Monday.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

any news?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Carla emailed me today stating he has a hold on him. They have to pay his adoption fee by Tuesday morning.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

any news?


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

They have until 11 to show. I will call then and report back.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

update please?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

any news?


----------

